# The Inaugural Central Coast Case Swap 2020 [08/08/2020]



## n87 (27/3/20)

Who’s keen for a case swap?
The Central Coast Brewers are holding their first ever case swap and you have plenty of time to plan and brew your beer to join in the fun.


Date Confirmed: Saturday 8th August 


For those of you who have not participated in a case swap, the general idea is:

You brew a batch of your finest and set aside 24 longnecks (>600ml) or 48 stubbies ensuring that you write your number on the cap (you can write it elsewhere too, but it must be on the cap)
On or before the case swap day, you bring the beers to the designated meeting spot
On case swap day, there will be some form of BBQ and drinks dependant on the amount of people.
Once all the case swap beer have arrived, we line them all up in number order and stand around pointing and arguing for about 30 mins before someone just starts sorting
Once the sorting ceremony is complete, there will be (upto) 24 mixed cases, each one containing everyone's beers
If you turned up on the day, you go home, rather tipsy with (upto) 23 new beers on your shoulder
If you didnt turn up on the day, you will collect your beers when you can, with only a little regret that you missed a great BBQ, but knowing that you have a while heap of awesome beers to try
If we get less than 13 participants, we will be able to double up, so everyone gets 2 longnecks of everyone else's beer


Now I know all our minds are on the pending zombie apocalypse, so I will be imposing a strict NO CORONA policy, noone will bring any form of Corona to the swap on pain of public shaming.
On a serious note however, we will pencil this meeting in for Saturday the 18th of July. with the uncertainty of where our next roll of toilet paper will come from, this date will be re-assessed in the coming months to ensure that we follow the current Government direction.


To sign up for the swap. simply copy the current list (make sure it is the latest version), paste into a new reply, pick a number and put your username next to it.
As the date gets closer, you can add the beer you will be putting forward

If you would like to put your hand up to host, please reply


Swappers:
1-
2-
3-
4- n87
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13-
14-
15-
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-


----------



## gone brewing (28/3/20)

Swappers:
1- gone brewing
2-
3-
4- n87
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13-
14-
15-
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-


----------



## n87 (28/3/20)

Swappers:
1- gone brewing
2- MikeyR
3-
4- n87
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13-
14-
15-
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-


----------



## n87 (1/4/20)

Swappers:
1- gone brewing
2- MikeyR
3- Karl (mailing list)
4- n87
5-
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13-
14-
15-
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-


----------



## Stephen2257 (10/4/20)

Swappers:
1- gone brewing
2- MikeyR
3- Karl (mailing list)
4- n87
5- Stephen2257
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13-
14-
15-
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-


----------



## n87 (16/7/20)

Hi All,
Due to a considerable lack of organisation (on my part), I have not done anything about actually organising this, so it will have to be postponed a little.

I have had an offer from Karl to host on Saturday the 8th August, which looks like a good idea to me. let me know if you have any objections or other suggestions.


----------



## gone brewing (17/7/20)

Sound good to me.


----------



## n87 (18/7/20)

OK, Lock it in!

8th August at Springfield


----------



## Karl Cotter (18/7/20)

Looking forward to seeing you all in person at 11am Saturday 8 August, at Springfield ....doe!!!!


----------



## gone brewing (1/8/20)

Swappers:
1- gone brewing - DIY DOG (Brewdog recipe) Belgian Trappist. Essentially a lightly hopped APA with a funky yeast for a bit of a twist. I used Wyeast French Saison. 6.7%. Bottled in May so ready to drink.
2- MikeyR
3- Karl (mailing list)
4- n87
5- Stephen2257
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-
11-
12-
13-
14-
15-
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-


----------



## n87 (1/8/20)

Was just about to put up the 'One Week Out' post...

One week out everybody, what beers are you bringing?


Swappers:
1- gone brewing - DIY DOG (Brewdog recipe) Belgian Trappist. Essentially a lightly hopped APA with a funky yeast for a bit of a twist. I used Wyeast French Saison. 6.7%. Bottled in May so ready to drink.
2- MikeyR
3- Karl (mailing list)
4- n87 - 10.5% 2017 RIS, bulk aged for >3.5 years (That I still have to bottle...) given the late bottle date, would be best to keep these somewhere for a while before drinking.
5- Stephen2257
6-
7-
8-
9-
10- 


Food:
n87 - Meatballs


----------



## gone brewing (2/8/20)

Swappers:
1- gone brewing - DIY DOG (Brewdog recipe) Belgian Trappist. Essentially a lightly hopped APA with a funky yeast for a bit of a twist. I used Wyeast French Saison. 6.7%. Bottled in May so ready to drink.
2- MikeyR
3- Karl (mailing list)
4- n87 - 10.5% 2017 RIS, bulk aged for >3.5 years (That I still have to bottle...) given the late bottle date, would be best to keep these somewhere for a while before drinking.
5- Stephen2257
6-
7-
8-
9-
10-


Food:
n87 - Meatballs 
gone brewing - fancy snags for the BBQ

So it's looking like we'll double up on the swaps. As I sit here downing the first beer from my latest batch I'm thinking this can go in as well. So I'll have 2 different beers to swap rather than 2 of the same.


----------



## n87 (4/8/20)

Got the little one to help with the bottling... do you think anyone will notice?


----------



## n87 (5/8/20)

Just had a thought, If someone could bring a spray bottle of sanitiser, that would be grand.
To give the bottles a spritz before and after handling, just in case.

Dont know if StarSan has been proven to kill the Sars virus... but I figure it cant hurt


----------



## Mikeyr (7/8/20)

I'll bring a bottle of ethanol.


----------



## gone brewing (8/8/20)

Mikeyr said:


> I'll bring a bottle of ethanol.


Me too! I'll bring lots of bottles.


----------



## gone brewing (8/8/20)

Swappers:
1 & 72 - gone brewing. (1) DIY DOG (Brewdog recipe) Belgian Trappist. Essentially a lightly hopped APA with a funky yeast for a bit of a twist. I used Wyeast French Saison. 6.7%. Bottled in May so ready to drink. (72) Aussie Amber Ale. Cheeky Peak recipe with Superpride, Galaxy & Vic Secret. 6.3%. Bottled 19-Jul.
2- MikeyR
3- Karl (mailing list)
4- n87 - 10.5% 2017 RIS, bulk aged for >3.5 years (That I still have to bottle...) given the late bottle date, would be best to keep these somewhere for a while before drinking.
5- Stephen2257


----------

